# Catfish hotspots



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Can anyone tell me any good spots for channel cats around the arundel mills area, up to about 45 minute drive radius? I know centennial lake has them but no luck there, only caught one bullhead at patapsco, any other spots? If you know a spot further thats fine, I'm willing to make a longer trip. Thanks.


----------



## markedwards (Jan 29, 2001)

i don't how far away these are but how about conowingo dam? somewhere along the potomac, i even hear reports of them being caught at the choptank.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

piscataway park, in accokeek md. you will get all the catfish you want !!!

http://www.dnr.state.md.us/fisheries/recreational/fwhotlowertidalpotomac.html


----------



## chum_bucket (Jun 21, 2010)

can't say that it's a hot spot, but I caught a couple catfish a few days ago at the North Point park jetty


----------



## nHobbes (Apr 9, 2010)

I typically catch a number of catfish at Choptank when I'm fishing within the 50-75 yards from the beginning (longer side/bridge). It's the biggest thing I normally catch there and pretty consistent after sunset, which is why I stopped going. Haven't been there in a couple years, so not sure anymore. Some ppl love them and some don't, but the fight is decent when you're only getting spots and such for everything else on a given day. Haha


----------



## thaimonkee (Oct 2, 2010)

^ what he said. Last time there we caught 4 huge catfish. but that is the only time we ever caught cats there and I have been there about 8 times. I wanna go there and try it again.


----------



## Tommy Robinson (Feb 3, 2005)

Chester River on the Eastern Shore.
Potomac - DC area.
Patapsco - near Brooklyn Park and up river towards Halethorpe.


----------



## Fresh/Saltmaniac (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies, tommy I guess the part of the patapsco you're talking about is the wide part, because when I fished Daniels I only caught one bullhead all day.


----------

